# Got my Sigma today



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Got my "Allied Forces" Sigma SW9VE today from the FFL.....:smt082

I did my first field strip down and I was amazed at how easy it was to take apart and clean.

Tomorrow I'm heading to the range to break her in.......


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new pistol. I think the Sigma is a good gun and the 9mm is a great choice.

Enjoy shooting it.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats! please let us know how it shoots for you.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

> I did my first field strip down and I was amazed at how easy it was to take apart and clean


Thats what you get when you copy a glock  Minus the quality trigger pull. Just playing, I love you Sigma owners, so optimistic.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage

Congrats!

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't beat em for the money..Congrats :smt023


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

nelskc said:


> Thats what you get when you copy a glock  Minus the quality trigger pull. Just playing, I love you Sigma owners, so optimistic.


Truth is I went in wanting a Glock 19..... but the grip was a little too thick for my short and fat fingers......

I shot one a few years ago, but it had a custom grip and felt much better....and right now I just could not afford a G19 and a custom grip.... but that does not mean I won't get one someday....

For my first gun, I didn't want to spend too much, but I didn't want to go too cheap.... and the Sigma was right in the meat of the curve.....

Besides if I bought the Glock now, what would I have to aspire to? :mrgreen:


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

And we can shoot lead in our Sigmas without buying an extra barrel.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well,,I can say this,,I sold two Glocks when I got my 40 Sigma. If you don;t like the trigger in the Smith it is pretty easily dealt with. I did it in my Glocks then again with my 40VE. Honestly the Smith shot as well or better than any Glock I had. Sure it's Glock like..but we see many people making guns that were first built by other people. Kimber would be nowhere if they couldn't make a good 1911.

I think older Smith autos hurt them with the third generation Sigmas as well as others like the M&P's I think they finally got their head out of their rears a few years ago and started making a reliable pistol. I'd buy another Smith auto loader before I would a Glock. Not to say they are not good pistols. Glocks are great. They work It's hard to find a more reliable pistol. I think Smith made a pistol that have a more friendly grip and that attracts a lot of new buyers to them.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Well,,I can say this,,I sold two Glocks when I got my 40 Sigma. If you don;t like the trigger in the Smith it is pretty easily dealt with. I did it in my Glocks then again with my 40VE. Honestly the Smith shot as well or better than any Glock I had. Sure it's Glock like..but we see many people making guns that were first built by other people. Kimber would be nowhere if they couldn't make a good 1911.
> 
> I think older Smith autos hurt them with the third generation Sigmas as well as others like the M&P's I think they finally got their head out of their rears a few years ago and started making a reliable pistol. I'd buy another Smith auto loader before I would a Glock. Not to say they are not good pistols. Glocks are great. They work It's hard to find a more reliable pistol. I think Smith made a pistol that have a more friendly grip and that attracts a lot of new buyers to them.


I really liked the M&P and would consider it over a Glock for my next purchase based on comfort.... The Glock grips are just too square, it was like no ergonomics were considered when they made it......

I also liked the grip on the Springfield XD, and the Taurus' actually had a nice grip too.....hey maybe buying American is not such a bad idea....:smt1099


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## grizzly6626 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am brand new to this site, so I would like to say hello to everyone first. I aquired a SW9VE about 5 months ago, and had never shot it until three weeks ago when I did my concealed carry class. The gun is fairly accurate, but I keep having problems with it. When I shoot the gun, it sometimes fails to load another round after firing, and I have to manually load the next round by releasing the slide, it acts like it is out of rounds when this happens. I have been using Blazer ammo, and I am wondering if the aluminum casings might be causing this, havent tried ammo with brass casings yet. Does anyone have any knowledge as to why it does this, the gun has only had a couple of hundred rounds fired through it so far.:smt022


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

grizzly6626 said:


> I am brand new to this site, so I would like to say hello to everyone first. I aquired a SW9VE about 5 months ago, and had never shot it until three weeks ago when I did my concealed carry class. The gun is fairly accurate, but I keep having problems with it. When I shoot the gun, it sometimes fails to load another round after firing, and I have to manually load the next round by releasing the slide, it acts like it is out of rounds when this happens. I have been using Blazer ammo, and I am wondering if the aluminum casings might be causing this, havent tried ammo with brass casings yet. Does anyone have any knowledge as to why it does this, the gun has only had a couple of hundred rounds fired through it so far.:smt022


I have only used brass, and I'd have to look in the manual but I think it says to use brass only.....

Either way I've been using 115gr brass now and 300 rounds have not had a single FTF or FTE or anything strange at all ......


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

grizzly6626 said:


> I am brand new to this site, so I would like to say hello to everyone first. I aquired a SW9VE about 5 months ago, and had never shot it until three weeks ago when I did my concealed carry class. The gun is fairly accurate, but I keep having problems with it. When I shoot the gun, it sometimes fails to load another round after firing, and I have to manually load the next round by releasing the slide, it acts like it is out of rounds when this happens. I have been using Blazer ammo, and I am wondering if the aluminum casings might be causing this, havent tried ammo with brass casings yet. Does anyone have any knowledge as to why it does this, the gun has only had a couple of hundred rounds fired through it so far.:smt022


Welcome to the forum.

Use only brass cased ammo, especially during the first 300-500 rounds or so (break-in period). Get some brass cased ammo and see what happens...

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Get some brass cased ammo and see what happens...
> 
> -Jeff-


+1 :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

grizzly6626 said:


> ...the gun has only had a couple of hundred rounds fired through it so far.:smt022


Go at least another 200 rds for break in and see if you still have issues. It is not unusual for a 200-500 round break in period before issues start to clear themselves up. Just my .02.:mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

grizzly6626 said:


> I am brand new to this site, so I would like to say hello to everyone first. I aquired a SW9VE about 5 months ago, and had never shot it until three weeks ago when I did my concealed carry class. The gun is fairly accurate, but I keep having problems with it. When I shoot the gun, it sometimes fails to load another round after firing, and I have to manually load the next round by releasing the slide, it acts like it is out of rounds when this happens. I have been using Blazer ammo, and I am wondering if the aluminum casings might be causing this, havent tried ammo with brass casings yet. Does anyone have any knowledge as to why it does this, the gun has only had a couple of hundred rounds fired through it so far.:smt022


Grizzly,

You said you bought it and stored it but did you ever take it down and clean it. Some of the shipping goop may have solidified over those months of storage.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I traded my Tank DC 89 Ruger for a 40 cal Sigma and I have been happy. Once I got used to the long tigger pull it shoots almost as good as the Ruger. plus it is a heck of a lot lighter on the hip. :smt1099


Enjoy your Sigma and spend the savings on ammo and a good IWB holster.


----------

